

Ask HN: Has anyone been losing texts more often recently? - etruong42

It seems that many people (approximately 8) in my social circle have been getting lackluster texting services where they lose text messages or do not receive them until hours later, typically multiple at the same time.<p>I have occasionally found this problem in the past, but this seems to be a recent spike in affect people, and I was wondering if anyone here is facing the same problems or perhaps shed some light on what may be causing this.
======
sorbus
Are all of those 8 friends using the same network? Are you on the same
network? Are the texts affected from within the network, or ones being sent
from other networks?

~~~
etruong42
I'm getting stories from people with AT&T and Verizon. Those are the only two
networks that I know of with any of my acquaintances.

I don't know the specifics of which network is sending texts to which network,
but I am part of the Verizon network and my texts occasionally get delayed for
hours at a time coming from Verizon or AT&T.

